# Any Slavic equivalent of "На Авось" ?



## arn00b

This goes to Russian speakers who also speak another Slavic language, but others can help (please).

It's for the very-difficult-to-translate expression "на авось"

I would say, in English, that this means "on luck/chance" - meaning, do something optimistic and depend on sheer luck for it to work out.   It's not just do something optimistically and depend on luck, but really "depend on the *off-chance* that it might work."   Optimistically means that the person doing the thing depends on hope and believes hope will come through... Na avos' really means that the actor depends on hope but still thinks the probability of this is low.

It's a "let's do this: *fingers crossed*" attitude/state of mind.

Is there an equivalent in any other Slavic language?   Or is this a uniquely Russian expression? 

Please correct me if my English translation of the expression is not that great or if there's a better explanation/example of na avos'.


----------



## gj.koneski

Macedonian equivalent is: на среќа (na srekja), based on luck. 
example: Погоди на среќа од половина терен (Pogodi na srekja od polovina teren) - He scored (not luckily, but based on chance) from the half of the field.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we say: *na los szczęścia; na oślep; na chybił trafił.*


----------



## arn00b

Thank you, gj.koneski and marco_2.


----------



## pseudopseudo

In Ukrainian we say *навмання*. In Russian we also say *наугад* (as a synonym of *на авось*).


----------



## Rosett

marco_2 said:


> na oślep;


There's a very similar Russian вслепую


----------



## gj.koneski

Rosett said:


> There's a very similar Russian вслепую



Which reminds me that in Macedonian, we also use на слепо (na slepo), and the stress is on the preposition на(na), meaning blindly.


----------



## marco_2

gj.koneski said:


> Which reminds me that in Macedonian, we also use на слепо (na slepo), and the stress is on the preposition на(na), meaning blindly.



In Polish we also can say *na ślepo*, probably with the same meaning.


----------

